

Minno and SoundCloud Debut SoundRain for Music Payments - sahillavingia
http://blog.louisgray.com/2011/05/minno-and-soundcloud-debut-soundrain.html

======
patio11
I do not think people are failing to buy music becausethey lack a decent way
to pay for it. Most music people actually want is on iTunes, and gift cards
are ubiquitous for the unbanked. The problem is that a) people think they want
indie but they really listen to what their friends do and that makes niche
music as fun as niche social networks and b) stealing music is easy and
carries no social cost for core music consumers.

------
sgornick
Tried to sign up to get my $2 in credit:

> While in closed beta, we're limiting the number of users we permit to sign
> up. This is to prevent spammers from creating lots of fake accounts =/

> But if you don't have an account and you really want to use Minno right now,
> just let us know and we'll see what we can do!

Also, looks like you need to earn $10 before you can withdraw.

------
tsenart
Cool stuff.

